# Man.... I knew I should have answered that email



## squatting dog (Jan 18, 2020)

Lost out.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2020)

I lost out too!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh man! Me too.


----------

